# Ain't It Grand!



## Oupa (17/1/14)

So picked it up this morning just in time for a nice Friday afternoon coil building session. Thank you Reosmods and thank you @Matthee for the AW's!




First coil. Nothing fancy... came to 1.5ohm.




Hi I am Oupa, and I am a Reonaut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/1/14)

Congrats @Oupa hope I get to see it on my next visit. Happy Vaping dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Congrats and welcome to Reoville, @Oupa. That looks great. And the coil is textbook. Most Reonauts cut an inverted little V into the bottom of the tube in the juice bottle. To prevent it from sucking fast against the bottom of the bottle. Dying to know how you find the vape at this early stage?
Please register your Reo household on this thread on ECF: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html
You will be our 7th SA Reonut - now equal to the Aussies!
Edit: You are fast - see you have already registered!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (17/1/14)

Gratz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/1/14)

Congrats @Oupa, looks beautiful ! Let us know your thoughts after you get the hang of your shiny new toy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/1/14)

congrats oupa may you have many happy vapes with your reo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (18/1/14)

[quote="You will be our 7th SA Reonut - now equal to the Aussies!
Edit: You are fast - see you have already registered![/quote]

Woah woah woah! Nobody told me this was about beating the Aussies! Might just HAVE to get a Reo-shmeo now!

And congrats Oupa, Silver Vein looks good!


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (18/1/14)

Congrats Oupa - I have the exact same one, they are pretty awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/14)

@Derick, i dont recall much detailed feedback from you on your REO experience? 
Tell us how it vapes? And what you think...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/1/14)

Perfect looking coil you got bud. Enjoy it's a super awesome mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (19/1/14)

Thanks guys... really enjoying it! Rebuilt the coil already this morning. First one was 9 wraps 28gauge kanthal and it came in at 1.5ohm. Did 7 wraps this evening and came to 1ohm exactly. Awesome vape... can't beat it for flavour and vapour! The Reo is so simple but so effective!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/1/14)

did u drill out your airhole?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (19/1/14)

Nope keeping it standard. Don't like a draw that's too loose. The airflow on the RM2 is perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/14)

How do you find the throat hit @Oupa?


----------



## Oupa (19/1/14)

I started on 24mg years ago and then used 18mg for quite a long time. Eventually went down to 12mg and now on 9mg. So I am not a big chaser of throat hit anymore, but it gives quite a thump for 9mg.


----------



## Silver (19/1/14)

Would you say it gives the same thump as a PT2 on the same juice strength?


----------



## Oupa (19/1/14)

For sure... it would also be dependent on the coil you build and your juice PG/VG ratio. But you can't even compare it with protanks or any other clearomizers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/1/14)

Ok thanks @Oupa.


----------



## Derick (19/1/14)

Yeah I gotta agree, the reo gives more TH than a protank with the same Mg of nicotine. It has made me consider moving from 18 to 12


----------



## Andre (19/1/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah I gotta agree, the reo gives more TH than a protank with the same Mg of nicotine. It has made me consider moving from 18 to 12


When I got my Reo dropped by 12 mg, albeit from a high content. Now on around 20 mg, with 12 in the evenings. If you have trouble adapting to 12 mg, just lower the resistance of your coil a tad. For me 0.8 to 1.0 hits the sweet spot, using 28g Kanthal.


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/14)

curious to know what you take to work with you now that you have a reo.?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac (21/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> curious to know what you take to work with you now that you have a reo.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I'm sure it'll be a Reo ?


----------



## Derick (21/1/14)

Matthee said:


> When I got my Reo dropped by 12 mg, albeit from a high content. Now on around 20 mg, with 12 in the evenings. If you have trouble adapting to 12 mg, just lower the resistance of your coil a tad. For me 0.8 to 1.0 hits the sweet spot, using 28g Kanthal.



Yeah on 18 the coil you made me is too strong for me, but on 12 it is too weak again - I end up having to refill twice a day on 12 

So I think I should stick to 18, but maybe make a slightly higher ohm coil - I also found a place that sell 100% pure cotton candle wicks (no chemicals), either hollow, cotton core or hemp core - so wanna buy sample packs of them all and give them a go - see how they work out


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah on 18 the coil you made me is too strong for me, but on 12 it is too weak again - I end up having to refill twice a day on 12
> 
> So I think I should stick to 18, but maybe make a slightly higher ohm coil - I also found a place that sell 100% pure cotton candle wicks (no chemicals), either hollow, cotton core or hemp core - so wanna buy sample packs of them all and give them a go - see how they work out


Yes, slightly higher (1.5 ohms) for the 18 mg or slightly lower (1.o ohms) for the 12 mg. 
Those wicking materials sounds awesome, can you share the particulars of the place?


----------



## Derick (21/1/14)

Yeah sure
http://www.wickstore.com/

They have so many interesting things that I would love to try - I've never read of anybody using candlewick, so dunno if there is a reason for that, but I'm willing to find out

They also have something called water wick - meant for wicking water into pot plants etc. - thinking that should be worth a try as well


----------



## Derick (21/1/14)

gonna give these a shot as well
http://www.dentalwarehouse.co.za/prodlist.php?cid=0901#largeimage


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Most interesting, thanks Derick. Awaiting the outcomes of your experiments with bated breath.


----------



## Derick (21/1/14)

Yeah, not gonna happen soon - like I mentioned in another post - quite broke till around end of Feb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/14)

@Derick do you still use your other devices or only the reo? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick (21/1/14)

I use it in emergencies/backup - e.g.: forgot to charge the batteries for the Reo - but the vapour tastes diluted and muted in comparison, for the first while at least, then you get used to it again. 

Then back to the Reo and it hits like a truck again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/14)

lol cool. I seem to be asking every reo owner this

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Seems like our soon to be Reonaut is looking for assurances. @CVS, some peeps need some time with a Reo. Others take to it immediately. If I remember correctly, Umzungu's transition from Roller/Kayfun to Reo Grand as device of first choice was very gradual. But now he is a Reonut through and through.


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/14)

I know im gona love it read too mucg good tgings and so many people cant be wrong. I am a dripper guy so it will be awesome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/1/14)

Ok so, I had a Reo in my hand today, its alot smaller than I expected and the build quality is amazing. Do I skip upgrading to decent mec and RBA and just go Reo....... 

I'm seriously considering waiting a few more months and just getting one. Hmmmm you Reonauts are slowly getting into my head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ok so, I had a Reo in my hand today, its alot smaller than I expected and the build quality is amazing. Do I skip upgrading to decent mec and RBA and just go Reo.......
> 
> I'm seriously considering waiting a few more months and just getting one. Hmmmm you Reonauts are slowly getting into my head.


That is the reaction of most Reonauts who have not had one in hand before - "The Reo Grand is much smaller than expected.". It actually is a very nice handfit, but I think large, higher resolution pictures on the forums make it look a good bit bigger than in real life.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/1/14)

The size is what makes me want one the most - I love box mods but most of them out there are too chunky and heavy for them to look feminine - The REO is the perfect fit  Now I just have to wait until I one day get my pink and white one  hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (21/1/14)

Matthee said:


> That is the reaction of most Reonauts who have not had one in hand before - "The Reo Grand is much smaller than expected.". It actually is a very nice handfit, but I think large, higher resolution pictures on the forums make it look a good bit bigger than in real life.



Also the Reomizer is smaller than I expected so the Reo looked bigger in photos with the Reomizer fitted... if that makes sense?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/14)

REO juice consumption roll call

Can you Reonuts out there give an indication of how much juice you going through per day on your REO?
Is it a juice hog at low ohm builds like other drippers?


----------



## Oupa (22/1/14)

Yip mine is quite thirsty. I do around 5ml to 6ml a day. Obviously dependent on your coil.


----------



## Silver (22/1/14)

Thanks oupa. I guess you are in quite a unique situation though when it comes to juice  you are the juice factory LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu (22/1/14)

Congrats Oupa!! You might have to drop your Nic - the Reo is a beast. I give you 4 weeks till you buy your next one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (22/1/14)

Is there any particular reason no one has bought the Reo mini ? Especially for their second one, since one could be used for home, and one for going out. Is there a performance difference ?


----------



## RIEFY (22/1/14)

sniff sniff I smell another reonaught in the making lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (22/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> Is there any particular reason no one has bought the Reo mini ? Especially for their second one, since one could be used for home, and one for going out. Is their a performance difference ?


 
I think the main advantages of the Grand is the battery size and the juice bottle size. The Grand is not as big as you think and the slight size difference when getting the mini does not justify dramatically cutting down the battery size and juice bottle... just my opinion though.


----------



## Zodiac (22/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> sniff sniff I smell another reonaught in the making lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Lol, i'm just curious @CVS  Does the mini take an 18490 battery ?


----------



## Oupa (22/1/14)

umzungu said:


> Congrats Oupa!! You might have to drop your Nic - the Reo is a beast. I give you 4 weeks till you buy your next one


 
Have been on 9mg for quite some time... can't believe that I might have to go down even more! Have noticed quite a nicotine buzz at times when I have a serious vaping session


----------



## RIEFY (22/1/14)

yes. place the order and make klaar man

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa (22/1/14)

^ what he said


----------



## RIEFY (22/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> Lol, i'm just curious @CVS  Does the mini take an 18490 battery ?


I got 18490 for you no need to buy. you have a charger so u just need rm2 plus mini they have blemished ones also

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (22/1/14)

Blemished Reo's!? What blasphemy is this??


----------



## RIEFY (22/1/14)

its a couple hundred cheaper with a blem somwhere on it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa (22/1/14)

I know... but would you not rather want a Reo that's perfect like it was meant to be? It is a showpiece... your pride and joy


----------



## umzungu (22/1/14)

blemished ones are never in stock!


----------



## RIEFY (22/1/14)

I pmed rob and he gave me a list of what he has. if you want a blem this week is the time to pm him he is busy painting and makes the decision once done

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (22/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> Is there any particular reason no one has bought the Reo mini ? Especially for their second one, since one could be used for home, and one for going out. Is their a performance difference ?


For the reasons stated above by the others I always recommend a Grand as a first Reo if it is to be your main vaping device. However, if a 3 ml bottle and the battery life of a 18490 suits your vaping style, a Mini will be perfect. Many Reonauts have just a Mini. Personally, I have never seen a Mini in real life, but my next one will be a Mini - just waiting for the new sub-ohm kit to come out. Performance wise I do not think there should be a difference.


----------



## Silver (22/1/14)

Its exciting in REOville and I'm not even there yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (23/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I got 18490 for you no need to buy. you have a charger so u just need rm2 plus mini they have blemished ones also
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks @CVS, we shall see which way the wind blows me


----------



## Nooby (23/1/14)

I had a look and feel of Oupa's Reo, must say it is pretty small.. Feels good in hand.Pictures are deceiving lol. The RM2 is even smaller than I thought it would be. Looks really nice as well. Still difficult justifying the price  I think the mini would really be way to small... maybe perfect for stealth vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

